# Healthy Foods Section



## TLaude (Sep 25, 2010)

Is there a particular section for healthy recipe discussion? If there is, please inform me as I've looked, but could just be missing it. If there is not, what are the possibilities of having one? I think it would be quite beneficial to have a healthy food section where people can find healthy recipes.

Any thoughts?


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 26, 2010)

What a great suggestion! I would love to see that happen


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 26, 2010)

That is a great suggestion.

I have a few workout bar and shake recipes as well as entrees worth sharing.I am always looking for more!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 26, 2010)

It has been suggested "Tagging" recipes with "Healthy," "Low-Carb," etc.  Something universal that can quickly identify Healthy Recipes and making them easier to search.  We're looking for ideas here in ways to make this conceivable.  

Any assist is appreciated!


----------



## Alix (Sep 26, 2010)

This post has been moved to the "Health, Nutrition and Special Diets" section. 

This would be the section to post recipes that are "healthy". 

Having said that, I also like the idea of Tagging any recipe you post as Healthy if it fits that criteria. It would sure make it easier for folks to search for things!


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 26, 2010)

There's a lot going on in "Health Nutrition, and Special Diets". TLaude is an example of one who is having difficulty locating just healthy recipes. Alix, your idea about tagging recipes is wonderful if people would do that but do they? ...and do newish people know to look for tags? I don't think I've ever seen that myself but then I'm not very observant..."missing the forest through the trees" is me 

Update: I just browsed through 3 or 4 pages of "Health, Nutrition, and Special Diets" and only found one that was tagged "quick easy healthy". I assumed that meant recipes. It was 450 days old and only one recipe was posted in the thread. Only 7 posts and most were directing the poster to go elsewhere.


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 26, 2010)

Here's the thread I referred to in my post above. I found it on page 3 of "Health,Nutrition,SpecialDiets" 
...no tags actually stated "recipes" but this one mentioned it in the title as a question:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f12/any-healthy-recipes-that-taste-nice-58934.html

.


----------



## TLaude (Sep 26, 2010)

Me personally, I use the search function (which picks up tags) to attempt to find some recipes.

The tagging system only goes so far however. If people do it, it is great. Otherwise, the topic is still a sitting duck.

My suggestion was more so to create a sub-forum (under this section?) for healthy recipes. That would do a couple things I think. Things such as a direct location to find healthy recipes and eliminates relying on people to make use of the tagging system.

I'm up for whatever, as long as the discussion on healthy recipes isn't like finding a needle in a haystack.


----------



## Alix (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't want you to think I'm saying "no", I'm trying to suggest different options for you all. 

One of the things we have found over the years is that creating subforums for every suggestion makes the site difficult to navigate overall. We try to streamline things as best we can. And honestly, lots of my recipes would "fit" into a healthy category, but I tend to post them in the category where I think they'd do best. For example, I would post a healthy muffin recipe with the muffins, or healthy salad dressing recipe in Salads and Dressings. 

The tagging system would be our best bet for something like this as recipes get scattered all over the place. Since the tagging system has not been used effectively until recently we are playing catch up a bit. 

I'll bring this to the attention of the team and we'll chat about it and see if we can come up with something to help.


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 26, 2010)

I understand what you're saying, Alix. And many "mildly unhealthy" recipes you find in all threads everywhere can be altered to become healthy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 26, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> I understand what you're saying, Alix. And many "mildly unhealthy" recipes you find in all threads everywhere can be altered to become healthy.


 
Maybe we just need a thread on adjusting recipes, that everyone can join in on with their adjustments to make recipes healthy.


----------



## TLaude (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm open for whatever. I just think a compilation of healthy foods would be beneficial to the site. Whether it be a sticky thread in this forum, the tagging system, or whatever else we can come up with.

As a forum admin myself, I know how creating a million different sub-forums can be an issue. It gets rather difficult to moderate.

-TLaude


----------



## Alix (Sep 27, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> I understand what you're saying, Alix. And many "mildly unhealthy" recipes you find in all threads everywhere can be altered to become healthy.


 
Very true. And honestly, first we would all have to agree on what "healthy" means. EEK! How much fat can it contain, how much sodium, calories etc etc. What is healthy to one (low protein) might be distinctly UNhealthy to someone else. 

For now, perhaps searching a different term would be the best. There are many obstacles to this particular one. Thank you, though, for raising awareness TLaude.


----------



## joesfolk (Sep 27, 2010)

Who decides which recipes are healthy?  I mean some folks eat diets heavy in fats and low in carbs while others feel that carbs are fine.....etc.  etc.  etc.   there are so many different woe's out there that establishing a "healthy foods" section might be daunting.


----------



## TLaude (Sep 27, 2010)

I think you are looking to deep into what "healthy" means.

Yes, it's different for each person.

But that shouldn't matter. Fried chicken vs grilled chicken. A side of cubed potatoes drenched in butter and salt vs a side of fresh mashed potatoes. Fresh veggies steamed vs grilled veggies dosed in oil, butter, and salt.

While each and every person may have different "criteria" for what healthy is, there is still a definition for healthy.

"high in fats and low in carbs" -- You are right. But if you break down the foods used to meet that criteria, I'm willing to bet someone isn't having a side of fried chicken to go with it.

See where I'm coming from?


----------



## Alix (Sep 27, 2010)

TLaude, perhaps that would be better titled "lighter" recipes?


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 27, 2010)

I totally get you TLaude and you are right. Also, no one can argue with the fact that fruits, vegetables, and whole grains are all healthy for everyone...no matter what your special needs are. Special needs can substitute. There is a general consensus of what is regarded as "healthy". When I used to watch Paula Dean's show, "healthy" never crossed my mind. Anything with sugar and processed items are agreed by everyone not to be particularly healthy for anyone.


----------



## TLaude (Sep 27, 2010)

Alix said:


> TLaude, perhaps that would be better titled "lighter" recipes?



I see where you are coming from, but even at that, it is still a healthy food/recipe.

I'm by no means trying to start a debate here on what should and shouldn't be considered healthy, just trying to play devil's advocate so we can find a great way to handle it.


----------



## licia (Sep 27, 2010)

Probably many of our everyday recipes could be made healthier - and quite easily too.  Except for baking, which I don't do as often as I used to, I've cut back on much of the salt, oil, etc and usually find there isn't that much difference in the taste.  Living in the South, many people of other regions think we fry everything but we don't fry much of anything other than chicken and don't have that as often as before.  It would be great to see some ideas about healthy cooking here.


----------



## Alix (Sep 27, 2010)

TLaude said:


> I see where you are coming from, but even at that, it is still a healthy food/recipe.
> 
> I'm by no means trying to start a debate here on what should and shouldn't be considered healthy, just trying to play devil's advocate so we can find a great way to handle it.



Understood. I think for now, we will just have to use the tag system and hope that folks will tag appropriately.


----------



## TLaude (Sep 27, 2010)

Alix said:


> Understood. I think for now, we will just have to use the tag system and hope that folks will tag appropriately.



What about a stickied thread at the top of this forum where we can compile recipes and leave the forum itself for day to day discussion?

If I'm able to edit my posts, I can manage that thread and keep all recipes posted in the top few posts. (take the potential extra work off the mod/admin team).

Whatchya think?


----------



## FrankZ (Sep 27, 2010)

A long sticky thread is unwieldy and in the end doesn't work.  

The tagging system does work, and it is easier to add the tags when you create the thread.


----------



## TLaude (Sep 27, 2010)

FrankZ said:


> A long sticky thread is unwieldy and in the end doesn't work.
> 
> *The tagging system does work, and it is easier to add the tags when you create the thread.*



As long as people actually use it, it will do the trick.


----------



## Alix (Sep 27, 2010)

Any Mod is able to edit tags so if you forget and your edit time expires just ask one of us to help you out. We're going to work on tagging some of our old recipes in our spare time.


----------



## TLaude (Sep 28, 2010)

Alix said:


> Any Mod is able to edit tags so if you forget and your edit time expires just ask one of us to help you out. We're going to work on tagging some of our old recipes in our spare time.




Great! I will start tagging as well when I run by something


----------



## Alix (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for your help!


----------

